# Brett Kimberlin



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/rea...ose-job-is-terrorizing-bloggers-into-silence/
__________________________________________________________________________________
http://www.scribd.com/doc/94708287/...-Article?secret_password=1n303l1kb10g88dplpqd
__________________________________________________________________________________
*Meet Brett Kimberlin, a George Soros funded domestic terrorist. Barbara Streisand a big fan.......*


----------

